# Sonus sfx4 sealant



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a rival for Zaino Z2 maybe? Tim says on his site that its the slickest looking he's used so far.. might have to get myself a bottle as i love Z2


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

It does look good, i think Russ has some on the way or he may even have it by now!

Fingers crossed its a good 'en, i'm looking for a product like that!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

My guess is anything could be a rival soon if stocks of Z dont arrive soon


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i wonder if it can be polycharged..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> My guess is anything could be a rival soon if stocks of Z dont arrive soon


:lol: yeah, the deliveries seem to be taking forever to turn up


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> i wonder if it can be polycharged..


It already is polycharged if I'm not wrong.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> a rival for Zaino Z2 maybe? Tim says on his site that its the slickest looking he's used so far.. might have to get myself a bottle as i love Z2


On a serious note, would this be the LSP or a base for a good waxing ? trying to get the best of both worlds witha combo of sealant and nuba :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say you could use it as both if you wanted to. Its polycharged so it should be good as a LSP as well as a sealant under a wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> It already is polycharged if I'm not wrong.


just read the info on it again and it does say its polycharged already


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I would say you could use it as both if you wanted to. Its polycharged so it should be good as a LSP as well as a sealant under a wax.


+1, Z2 works great on its own too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

going to get a bottle come pay day:thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

2 threads in the past day or so, makes me want to order it! I'm trying to save for a rotary!!!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> It already is polycharged if I'm not wrong.


it is - its says so on the first line....lol

*Sonus SFX-4 Paint Protection boosted by Polycharger™*

all point at the man that doesn't read......lol


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> going to get a bottle come pay day:thumb:


i want some BOS on payday....lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> it is - its says so on the first line....lol
> 
> *Sonus SFX-4 Paint Protection boosted by Polycharger™*
> 
> *all point at the man that doesn't read*......lol


me!:lol:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> me!:lol:


lol........


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Judas said:


> lol........


i asked first about if it can be polycharged without reading all the info on CYC first


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's sitting in my want list - I really enjoy the other Sonüs products I have and do like sealants. This could well be the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting - look forward to hearing how people rate this stuff...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine will be here tomorrow and will be straight on the Clio 

The way Zaino are treating Tim is shocking - so I hope this SFX4 trounces Z2


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i await your review Russ:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried Artemis tonight too, but it was a pig to remove, I think it was a bit late in the day though, so I'll re test it tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow and will be straight on the Clio
> 
> *The way Zaino are treating Tim is shocking* - so I hope this SFX4 trounces Z2


agree. same sort of thing we get from our suppliers at work, as a company (over 30 branches) we must spend untold amounts of money with them but most treat you like a bit of **** on the bottom of the shoe:wall:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I tried Artemis tonight too, but it was a pig to remove, I think it was a bit late in the day though, so I'll re test it tomorrow


Blimey! I found it an absolute doddle to apply and remove, and rate it as the best thing I've tried recently. It put a big old smile on my face where Zaino on the other car has left me more than a little Hmmmm ...

If there's some moral support to be given for our man at CYC, I'll happily join in the hope that SFX4 trounces Zaino, too 

Yeah, I'm certainly looking forward to hearing your thoughts when it arrives and you've had chance to try it out.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not sure what was wrong with Artemis, it seems to be quite oily, and left 'oils' behind which were a pig to remove, similar to the way that Lime Pime Lite can, but you'd only ever notice on black.

The layer was thin, and it was a dream to apply - probably the easiest wax I have ever tried, so I too was surprised it was a struggle to remove - how long did you leave yours on for?

I think it was the time of day - near 8.15pm, it's not been warm today either, so wasn't ideal, plus the surface wasn't cleansed properly - it has Lusso Oro from a few weeks ago, Opti Seal, OCW and Red Mist on it.

I'll try it properly tomorrow


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

RussZS said:


> I'm not sure what was wrong with Artemis, it seems to be quite oily, and left 'oils' behind which were a pig to remove, similar to the way that Lime Pime Lite can, but you'd only ever notice on black.
> 
> The layer was thin, and it was a dream to apply - probably the easiest wax I have ever tried, so I too was surprised it was a struggle to remove - how long did you leave yours on for?
> 
> ...


I think for your discription you didn't leave the product on long enothe before removing it. I tend to apply the wax down one side of the car and then buff and remove. If you have a problem where you seem to be spreading an oily cosistancy you need leave for a bit and change cloth.

The artemis wax is quite differant to most paste waxes on the market which is why it spread so easly but is also long lasting.

If you have any further problems please call me on 08450090134 and i will see if i can help you. I recall people having silmilar problems with the insulator wax from collinite. I think its about finding a way to use that works for you.

Another option is to spritz the paint work with a fine and light spray of water which you the wipe up with a soft drying towel.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

1Valet PRO said:


> I think for your discription you didn't leave the product on long enothe before removing it. I tend to apply the wax down one side of the car and then buff and remove. If you have a problem where you seem to be spreading an oily cosistancy you need leave for a bit and change cloth.
> 
> The artemis wax is quite differant to most paste waxes on the market which is why it spread so easly but is also long lasting.
> 
> ...


Hi Gregg,

I think it was just the time of day more than anything else, I'm going to give it another try now and see how I get on. It seems an absolute dream to use, and the panels I could remove (vertical ones, so it makes sense regarding moisture, dew etc) the finish was quite simply stunning.

I'll report back 

Russ.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

All the Sonus products I have tried have been great.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

tell us about the sealant guys


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

from what i saw on Russ's car/bonnet yesterday after he applied sfx4 it felt super slick as you run your hand over the bonnet. it also added a very nice depth/gloss/shine. i cant remember what was applied underneath. but from what i saw i will be wanting to place an order for a bottle

im just curious as my car always has a layer of dust the very next day and by applying sfx4 and it providing a very slick finish, will it not attract dust as much?
imo the finish it left, it feels like the dust will glide straight off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mistryn said:


> from what i saw on Russ's car/bonnet yesterday after he applied sfx4 it felt super slick as you run your hand over the bonnet. it also added a very nice depth/gloss/shine. i cant remember what was applied underneath. but from what i saw i will be wanting to place an order for a bottle
> 
> im just curious as my car always has a layer of dust the very next day and by applying sfx4 and it providing a very slick finish, will it not attract dust as much?
> imo the finish it left, it feels like the dust will glide straight off


get yourself some FK 425 qd, my car does'nt get half as dusty after its been wiped down with this


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> get yourself some FK 425 qd, my car does'nt get half as dusty after its been wiped down with this


who sells this?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> who sells this?


Serious Performance. But your friendly local Walsall 'supplier' has a Gallon in stock :lol::lol: should you want to sample it first.

it is my fave QD - I mentioned it to you yesterday. The Clearkote is possibly a touch nicer, but it's nearly twice the price...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum Instant Detailer is very good to


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Serious Performance. But your friendly local Walsall 'supplier' has a Gallon in stock :lol::lol: should you want to sample it first.
> 
> it is my fave QD - I mentioned it to you yesterday. The Clearkote is possibly a touch nicer, but it's nearly twice the price...


sample = me end up buying a bottle :lol:
i have a short term memory


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Russ - tell me more about the SFX-4... I have a strange urge to try some!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Given Sonüs' happy relationship with Klasse, I wonder if this is a remix/rebrand of Sealant Glaze with a little of their own magic?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

but they are also close to 4* IIRC. The bottles look just like Wolfgang sealant, but thats much more expensive...


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Damn! We're going to have to get a bottle and make some comparisons LOL


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim said its very similar to Blackfire Sealants...

I need to do a write up - it looks great and leaves a very slick finish, but the beading and sheeting are battered by Artemis...


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*New Generation sealants*

OK, how I see the new world from my little chair

PB have :
Blackfire
GlossIt &
Awesome

We are now looking at 
Sonus 4

and Zaino right now is somewhere out there in the wilderness (until supplies and fingers crossed the ZFX'd versions start to arrive on our shores) and old fav's like FK and DG etc etc

So, where the F 'goodness me' do you start ?

Has anyone backed to backed any two of these yet and come up with some thoughts ?

As always ; any words of enlightenment truly appreciated as the little grey cell is truly


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Mike - one of the joys of detailing :lol:

Everyone has their own thoughts and feelings about all these things. Some will say Zaino is the best and BF/Gloss-It/FK/XYX is poor, and some will say the exact opposite. (Then a row starts...) Just think of it as choices and there is unlikely to be any one 'best' product. So much will depend on prep, application technique and timings, preferences in feel, looks etc, how the vehicle is used, and no doubt the manufacturer paint systems as well I have a feeling...

I still love the words of Mike Philips at Megs when he says "find something you like and use it often..."

BTW - wasnt sure how/where to reply to your last PM?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

We I've just got both the 4*UPP and some Wolfgang 3.0 sealant along with alot more of the 4* products at prices I just couldn't resist :lol:

Due to put them all on the wife's car sometime soon, so will report back with how I get on :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

...and I grabbed some of the SFX 4 as I have a feeling that could be a little bargain


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

any reviews of the sfx 4? what do you think of it? durability/finish?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nothing stays on my car long enough to test durability :lol:

I'll get it on my Mum's car tomorrow and do a write up 

Will probably use Carlack as the cleanser


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

bottle arrived today - thanks Tim :thumb:

The A4 courtesy car I have for the next few weeks is soooo disgusting I am embarrassed to turn up at clients in it, so it will get a decent sorting tomorrow and a try out with SFX-4 

Cant believe Audi gave me a car with only enough washer fluid for 1 squirt, food stuck in the seat crevices, about 2k miles of crud on the paint and wheels that are totally black, but should be sportline alloys. It only has 4k miles on it as well. I might invoice them for the detail :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well I have been stuck in a room for the last 2 days so decided this evening to go and mess about with a few products and tidy up the A4...

I tried the SFX-4 over some SP Paint Cleanser, and was quite impressed initially. It goes on VERY thinly and like Zaino and a few other liquid sealants, a tiny tiny blob spreads nicely and very easily. I did half the bonnet with about 1 pea sized blob - and that was also the blob that primed the soft MF pad. So the small 8oz bottle is going to last a while. Left it 15 mins and it wipes off instantly and easily and certainly leaves a very slick finish. Its not BF slick IMHO, but pretty good none the less. The lights fading and I only did half a bonnet, so cant comment on the looks, but a quick test of sheeting showed reasonable performance, with complete sheeting. I didnt clay the panel and it does have some contamination, so I am not going to make my mind up just yet on these characteristics.

It certainly seems worthy of a punt, and £10 for a bottle seems good value so far. I'll hopefully only have this car 2-3 weeks so it wont be a durability test (well lets hope not :lol but will keep an eye on it versus the various AIO products I used on other areas of the car


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

what does BF mean?

when it goes on does it haze so you can see where you've been?
also would there be any benefits of layering this or one layer should be enough?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mistryn said:


> what does BF mean?
> 
> when it goes on does it haze so you can see where you've been?
> also would there be any benefits of layering this or one layer should be enough?


i'm guessing blackfire :thumb:

thanks for the mini-review Mr. Pikle


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> well I have been stuck in a room for the last 2 days so decided this evening to go and mess about with a few products and tidy up the A4...
> 
> I tried the SFX-4 over some SP Paint Cleanser, and was quite impressed initially. It goes on VERY thinly and like Zaino and a few other liquid sealants, a tiny tiny blob spreads nicely and very easily. I did half the bonnet with about 1 pea sized blob - and that was also the blob that primed the soft MF pad. So the small 8oz bottle is going to last a while. Left it 15 mins and it wipes off instantly and easily and certainly leaves a very slick finish. Its not BF slick IMHO, but pretty good none the less. The lights fading and I only did half a bonnet, so cant comment on the looks, but a quick test of sheeting showed reasonable performance, with complete sheeting. I didnt clay the panel and it does have some contamination, so I am not going to make my mind up just yet on these characteristics.
> 
> It certainly seems worthy of a punt, and £10 for a bottle seems good value so far. I'll hopefully only have this car 2-3 weeks so it wont be a durability test (well lets hope not :lol but will keep an eye on it versus the various AIO products I used on other areas of the car


Didn't think you'd last long with a dirty car.... :lol:

Might be a nice product then ??


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Didn't think you'd last long with a dirty car.... :lol:
> 
> Might be a nice product then ??


it was HORRIBLE, so something had to be done...

Tell you more later, when I have seen it in daylight, and of course some rain later... Also tried some FK215 AIO, FK2180 sealant (quite liked that ) Nattys Blue for the first time and some DG501. Thought I'd have a bit of a AIO shootout for a change, especially as the car is so dirty


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right lads, i'm getting a bottle of sfx4 this week coming, over this weekend i'm planning to clay my car to remove the Z2 already on it for a fresh coat of carlack NSC before applying the sfx4. after ive clayed the car, will Z8 protect it enough until next week? might not be able to use the sfx4 until next weekend though, depending on the weather..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> it was HORRIBLE, so something had to be done...
> 
> Tell you more later, when I have seen it in daylight, and of course some rain later... Also tried some FK215 AIO, FK2180 sealant (quite liked that ) Nattys Blue for the first time and some DG501. Thought I'd have a bit of a AIO shootout for a change, especially as the car is so dirty


Hi Mr P. :thumb:

I am indeed holding my breath for this one so if thread count rises rapidly (sorry its me) already a pale green colour, fortunately scubba drills helping a little :lol:


----------

